# Sticky  Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen II Cruze's



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*There is a better version of this chart below in post number 3:*

I have been following a few threads that speak to the data in the chart below. I have went to a number of sources, primarily GM Authority, to glean this information. That said, this was an arduous process and I started to get a bit cross-eyed. If you see any glaring mistakes, please let me know along with a source or two and I will fix it. I know there are a number of issues that needs to be addressed.


1. 2016 vs 2016.5
2. 2019
3. Model/Trim levels possibly in all years


Note: Eventually I would like to add the Verano and the Sonics to this chart as well. It might be possible to add the international versions too, but I will probably leave that to another.

Type of *TPMS frequency*:
315 MHz (2011-2015, 2016 limited edition) 433 MHz (2016-2019)

Enjoy!



ModelTire (metric)Tire RPOPCD (mm)Rim WidthOffset (mm)Center Bore (mm)Rim RPOLug Threads (metric)Load IndexSpeed Rating*2016.5*L195/65R155x1056+4156.6M12x1.591HLS195/65R155x1056+4156.6M12x1.591H225/45R175x1057.5+4456.6M12x1.591HLT205/55R165x1057+4156.6M12x1.591H225/45R175x1057.5+4456.6M12x1.591HLT Hatch205/55R165x1057+4156.6M12x1.591H225/45R175x1057.5+4156.6M12x1.591HPremier225/45R175x1057.5+4456.6M12x1.591H225/40R185x1057.5+4456.6M12x1.588VRS Hatch225/45R175x1057.5+4456.6M12x1.591H225/40ZR185x1057.556.6M12x1.588Y*2017*L195/65R155x1056+4156.6RRL (Steel)M12x1.591HLS195/65R155x1056+4156.6RRL (Steel)M12x1.591H225/45R175x1057.5+4456.6RSC (Aluminum)M12x1.591HLT205/55R165x1057+4156.6RS1 (Aluminum)M12x1.591H225/45R175x1057.5+4456.6RSC (Aluminum)M12x1.591HLT Hatch205/55R165x1057+4156.6RS1 (Aluminum)M12x1.591H225/45R175x1057.5+4456.6RSC (Aluminum)M12x1.591HPremier225/45R175x1057.5+4456.6RSC AluminumM12x1.591H225/40R185x1057.5+4456.6RQK / RSZ (Aluminum)M12x1.588VRS Hatch225/45R175x1057.5+4456.6RSC (Aluminum)M12x1.591H225/40R185x1057.5+4256.6RQK / RSZ (Aluminum)M12x1.588Y*2018*L195/65R15Q1M5x1056+4156.6RRLM12x1.591HLS195/65R15Q1M5x1056+4156.6RRLM12x1.591H225/45R17Q1R5x1057.5+4456.6RSCM12x1.591HLT205/55R16??5x1057+41RS191H225/45R175x1057.5+4456.6RSCM12x1.591HLT CTD??RS1LT Hatch205/55R165x1057+4156.6RS1M12x1.591H225/45R175x1057.5+4456.6RSCM12x1.591HLT RS Hatch225/45R17Q1R5x1057.5+4456.6RSCM12x1.591H225/40R185x1057.5+4256.6RSZM12x1.588Y VLT RedlineP225/40R18REW56.6RQKM12x1.5Redline HatchP225/40R18REW56.6RQKM12x1.5Premier225/45R17Q1R5x1057.5+4456.6RSCM12x1.591H225/40R185x1057.5+4456.6RSCM12x1.588VPremier Hatch225/45R17Q1RRSCM12x1.5*2019*205/55R165x1057+4156.6M12x1.591H225/45R175x1057.5+4456.6M12x1.591H225/40R185x1057.5+4456.6M12x1.588V225/40ZR185x1057.5+4256.6M12x1.588YLLSLS HatchLTLT RSLT HatchCTDCTD HatchPremierPremier Hatch
Not sure what tire/rim went with what trim/model for 2019, but it seems as if those are all of the choices.


That was difficult! The forum does not like spreadsheets at all. Took forever to fix this.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I tried to realign the headers with the columns, but it changed it back to what you see automatically. Just count columns or copy and paste it into a spreadsheet.

Fixed


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> I tried to realign the headers with the columns, but it changed it back o what you see automatically. Just count columns or copy and paste it into a spreadsheet.


I fiddled with your table some. How's this?

I got the headers and columns lined up, but the forum software balked when I tried to center the text in the columns. And the 2019 section is missing model info in the first column.

I don't see any 5x115 patterns listed - I assume that only applies to gen1 diesels?

I applaud your efforts at collecting and organizing this info. I did something similar for oil filters versus engines and years, and found that there was conflicting info between some of the sources, AC-Delco verus owner's manuals versus TSBs, which makes the task more arduous.

Doug

Type of *TPMS frequency *on a Cruze:
315 MHz (2011-2015, 2016 limited edition) 433 MHz (2016-2019) 

US Spec Cheverolet Cruze


*2016.5*Model Tire (metric) Tire RPOPCD (mm)Rim Width Offset (mm)Center Bore (mm)Rim RPOLug Threads (metric)Load IndexSpeed RatingL195/65R155x10564156.6M12x1.591HLS195/65R155x10564156.6M12x1.591H225/45R175x1057.54456.6M12x1.591HLT205/55R165x10574156.6M12x1.591H225/45R175x1057.54456.6M12x1.591HLT Hatch205/55R165x10574156.6M12x1.591H225/45R175x1057.54156.6M12x1.591HPremier225/45R175x1057.54456.6M12x1.591H225/40R185x1057.54456.6M12x1.588VRS Hatch225/45R175x1057.54456.6M12x1.591H225/40ZR185x1057.556.6M12x1.588Y*2017*Model Tire (metric) Tire RPOPCD (mm)Rim Width Offset (mm)Center Bore (mm)Rim RPOLug Threads (metric)Load IndexSpeed RatingL195/65R155x10564156.6M12x1.591HLS195/65R155x10564156.6M12x1.591H225/45R175x1057.54456.6M12x1.591HLT205/55R165x10574156.6M12x1.591H225/45R175x1057.54456.6M12x1.591HLT Hatch205/55R165x10574156.6M12x1.591H225/45R175x1057.54456.6M12x1.591HPremier225/45R175x1057.54456.6M12x1.591H225/40R185x1057.54456.6M12x1.588VRS Hatch225/45R175x1057.54456.6M12x1.591H225/40R185x1057.54256.6M12x1.588Y*2018*Model Tire (metric) Tire RPOPCD (mm)Rim Width Offset (mm)Center Bore (mm)Rim RPOLug Threads (metric)Load IndexSpeed RatingL195/65R15Q1M5x10564156.6RRLM12x1.591HLS195/65R15Q1M5x10564156.6RRLM12x1.591H225/45R17Q1R5x1057.54456.6RSCM12x1.591HLT205/55R16??5x105741RS191H225/45R175x1057.54456.6RSCM12x1.591HLT CTD??RS1LT Hatch205/55R165x10574156.6RS1M12x1.591H225/45R175x1057.54456.6RSCM12x1.591HLT RS Hatch225/45R17Q1R5x1057.54456.6RSCM12x1.591H225/40R185x1057.54256.6RSZM12x1.588YLT RedlineP225/40R18REW56.6RQKM12x1.5Redline HatchP225/40R18REW56.6RQKM12x1.5Premier225/45R17Q1R5x1057.54456.6RSCM12x1.591H225/40R185x1057.54456.6RSCM12x1.588VPremier Hatch225/45R17Q1RRSCM12x1.5*2019*Model Tire (metric) Tire RPOPCD (mm)Rim Width Offset (mm)Center Bore (mm)Rim RPOLug Threads (metric)Load IndexSpeed Rating205/55R165x10574156.6M12x1.591H225/45R175x1057.54456.6M12x1.591H225/40R185x1057.54456.6M12x1.588V225/40ZR185x1057.54256.6M12x1.588Y

2018 Chevrolet *Sonic* Rims, 2018 Chevrolet Sonic Wheels at OriginalWheels.com


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

plano-doug said:


> I fiddled with your table some. How's this?
> 
> I got the headers and columns lined up, but the forum software balked when I tried to center the text in the columns. And the 2019 section is missing model info in the first column.
> 
> ...


Looks much better thanks!

The 2019 info was spotty when I started these (also have one for the Gen I's). If you have any info to add, even if it is just from yours, lets have it and I will add it.


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Based on these tables I’m really confused, I have a 17 lt rs Hatch, and it has 205 /55 R16’s. The insurance card calls it a Cruze lt. The front grille is badged RS, I believe it is the RS. Don’t know how to verify that, but based on these wheel tables I don’t know if that’s true. I am on tirerack.com and it gives options of LT, Premier, or RS. I’m not sure what to select, and that has me nervous 


Edited: I mistyped 45 R 17.....Should've been 55 R16
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Scrubbydo1 said:


> Based on these tables I’m really confused, I have a 17 lt rs Hatch, and it has 205 /55 R16’s. The insurance card calls it a Cruze lt. The front grille is badged RS, I believe it is the RS. Don’t know how to verify that, but based on these wheel tables I don’t know if that’s true. I am on tirerack.com and it gives options of LT, Premier, or RS. I’m not sure what to select, and that has me nervous
> 
> 
> Edited: I mistyped 45 R 17.....Should've been 55 R16
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have the same setup as me Scrubby. I have an 18 RS LT hatch w 205/55/16's. RS is just a body package upgrade, it wasn't an official model of the Cruze. I believe the RS package was offered for the LT model and above as an option. The basic models offered were L, LS, LT, and Premier. So the LT RS cruze above is just listing a common combination of tire/wheel size but it's not the only one. I'd probably remove that if I were the OP actually because it is a little confusing.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Scrubbydo1 said:


> Based on these tables I’m really confused, I have a 17 lt rs Hatch, and it has 205 /55 R16’s. The insurance card calls it a Cruze lt. The front grille is badged RS, I believe it is the RS. Don’t know how to verify that, but based on these wheel tables I don’t know if that’s true. I am on tirerack.com and it gives options of LT, Premier, or RS. I’m not sure what to select, and that has me nervous
> 
> 
> Edited: I mistyped 45 R 17.....Should've been 55 R16
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Iamantman said:


> You have the same setup as me Scrubby. I have an 18 RS LT hatch w 205/55/16's. RS is just a body package upgrade, it wasn't an official model of the Cruze. I believe the RS package was offered for the LT model and above as an option. The basic models offered were L, LS, LT, and Premier. So the LT RS cruze above is just listing a common combination of tire/wheel size but it's not the only one. I'd probably remove that if I were the OP actually because it is a little confusing.


My sources showed that the LT RS came with the upgraded 225/45R17 LT wheels and tires as the base set or for its upgrade, the 225/40R18's.

All in all, they will all three interchange with no fitment issues.


----------



## Yesmouse (Nov 5, 2019)

Where can I find basic stock steel rims for my 2018 Chevy Cruze ls? I can't find them anywhere online


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

These are the cheapest I've found: https://www.roadreadywheels.com/pro...roduct|Chevrolet|Cruze|560-05474-4|60-70|C:65

You want 5x105mm bolt spacing. These are also 16", not sure what size your car has but if you're looking for a set to throw snow tires on that won't matter. I'm looking at doing the same


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Will's link has AIDs, but the site it leads to looks good.
Here's what OP is looking for, at a good price with free shipping.





2016-2019 15x6 Chevrolet Cruze Steel Wheel Rim - Road Ready - Road Ready Wheels - OEM Replica Wheel Supplier


New OEM Replacement 2016-2019 15x6 Chevrolet Cruze Steel Wheel. Free Shipping and Free Returns. One Year Full Product Warranty.




www.roadreadywheels.com





I'd pay that for winter wheels if they weren't out of stock.
If the supplier shut down due to the strike it might be a while before they ship.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Taxman said:


> Will's link has AIDs, but the site it leads to looks good.
> Here's what OP is looking for, at a good price with free shipping.
> 
> 
> ...


I usually de-AIDs my links but just hit the paste button this time lol. Thanks.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Try Parts Hotlines and car-part.com as well as LKQ and Pick-N-Pull. Remember that ALL Cruze rims will interchange with each other except If you have a Gen I diesel. (The Verano rims will fit the Gen I diesel)


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Added to chart in post 3

Type of *TPMS frequency *on a Cruze:
315 MHz (2011-2015, 2016 limited edition) 433 MHz (2016-2019) 

An excellent source for more info on TPMS: 








TPMS diagnostic information - Chevrolet Cruze


Chevy Cruze TPMS diagnostic information and troubleshooting tips, including TPMS reset information, TPMS tool recommendations, TPMS reset videos, and more.




www.ateq-tpms.com


----------



## ajb62787 (Feb 13, 2018)

The speed rating for the 2018 LT RS Hatch 18” is incorrect. It’s instead the V Speed Rating _See Image_. For the Load Index, is it in fact 88 or is it 91?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ajb62787 said:


> The speed rating for the 2018 LT RS Hatch 18” is incorrect. It’s instead the V Speed Rating _See Image_. For the Load Index, is it in fact 88 or is it 91?
> View attachment 293248


Not sure about the load rating. If you have the original tires, it will be on there.


----------



## johntroyer3 (Jan 12, 2022)

What would happen if i put my shiny 18" Gen 1 ECO rims & tires on my Gen 2 LT where 16 inchers are now?


----------



## BillieJackFu (Oct 20, 2021)

There are also two colors of the 18 x 7.5 Hollander 5750MS (Machined / Silver) and 5750H (Hyper Silver), learn a lot of interesting facts about the wheels recently.

5750MS
5750H

I like the look of the Hyper Silver, think it would look good on my Blue Cruze, but have to buy 4.


----------

